# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Σταθμός αποκόλλησης ZD-8915

## kioan

Είδα πως κυκλοφορεί και το νεότερο μοντέλο σταθμού αποκόλλησης Zhongdi *ZD-8915* σε τιμή παραπλήσια με το κλασικό ZD-915.



Η βασική διαφορά που βλέπω στα χαρακτηριστικά του ZD-8915 είναι η μεγαλύτερη ισχύς 90W (έναντι 80W του ZD-915).
Επίσης το πιστόλι του (μοντέλο ZD-553) δείχνει να είναι λίγο καλύτερο ποιοτικά (συγκριτικά πάντα με το το πιστόλι ZD-552 του ZD-915) .

Τον έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

 *Spoiler:*          


Το μόνο που βρήκα σχετικά με αυτόν είναι 2 βίντεο παρουσίασής του, αλλά δε με βοηθάνε τα Πολωνικά μου  :Unsure:  :Tongue2: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRvRdWFcbVA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9vGHQAT0MA

----------


## Xarry

Σε λιγες μερες θα εχω αποψη.

Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως η σχετικη δυσκολια  στην ευρεση του "πιστολιου" ως ανταλλακτικο σε σχεση με το 915 που το βρησκεις σχεδον παντου.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Μήπως να περιμένουμε να βγει σετάκι κόλλησης αποκόλλησης δλδ δύο σε ένα κ νοικοκυρεμένα?

----------


## kioan

> Σε λιγες μερες θα εχω αποψη.
> 
> Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως η σχετικη δυσκολια  στην ευρεση του "πιστολιου" ως ανταλλακτικο σε σχεση με το 915 που το βρησκεις σχεδον παντου.



Θα αναμένουμε εντυπώσεις, μην μας ξεχάσεις  :Wink: 

Υπήρχαν πάρα πολλοί κλώνοι του 915 με διαφορετικό branding οπότε λογικό να κυκλοφορούν παντού τα ανταλλακτικά του. Το πιστόλι του 8915 ίσως δεν είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο επειδή είναι καινούριο μοντέλο. Πάντως το φέρνει και ο grobotronics και το έχει στην ίδια ακριβώς τιμή με το πιστόλι του 915, οπότε εκτιμώ πως τελικά θα εμφανιστεί και αλλού.







> Μήπως να περιμένουμε να βγει σετάκι κόλλησης αποκόλλησης δλδ δύο σε ένα κ νοικοκυρεμένα?



Υπάρχουν τέτοιοι σταθμοί ήδη. Για παράδειγμα από Zhongdi κυκλοφορεί ο ZD-8917B και ο ZD-917.

Προσωπικά, ειδικά σε τέτοια φθηνά εργαλεία (άρα μεγάλη πιθανότητα κάτι να παραδώσει πνεύμα), δεν μου αρέσει να τα έχω όλα σε ένα.

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Προσωπικά, ειδικά σε τέτοια φθηνά εργαλεία (άρα μεγάλη πιθανότητα κάτι να παραδώσει πνεύμα), δεν μου αρέσει να τα έχω όλα σε ένα.




Κοίτα να δείς που αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. 

Τον ZD-917  έχω , αρχικά στην δουλειά που δουλεύει ακούραστα κ απροβλημάτιστα σχεδόν δύο χρόνια, κ σκέφτομαι αφού πέρασε τα crash test  να παραγγείλω ενα κομμάτι για το σπίτι. Απλά αφού βγηκε καινουργιο μοντελάκι γιατί να μην πάμε σε κατι νεότερο?

----------


## Xarry

Λοιπον ο 8915 ειναι ενα πολυ αξιολογο μηχανημα για τα λεφτα του, για ερασιτεχνικη η πολυ ελαφρια επαγγελματικη χρηση. Συγκριτικα με το 915 εχει τεραστια διαφορα στο χρονο που θελει για να ανεβασει θερμοκρασια, ενδεικτικα απο τους 25 στους 350 θελει περιπου 1 λεπτο ισως και λιγοτερο.
Το πιστολι ερχεται με μια λεπτη σχετικα μυτη και η συσκευασια δεν εχει αλλες οπως ο 915.
Μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι βουλωνει σχετικα ευκολα αλλα ισως αυτο οφειλεται και στην βιαστικη χρηση απο εμενα.

----------

kioan (28-02-18)

----------


## kioan

> Το πιστολι ερχεται με μια λεπτη σχετικα μυτη και η συσκευασια δεν εχει αλλες οπως ο 915.



Από που τον αγόρασες αν επιτρέπεται; Ρωτάω γιατί στο grobotronics, αλλά και σρ αλλα sites που το έχω δει, λένε πως στη συσκευασία έχει δύο επιπλέον μύτες 1,0 και 1,2mm. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Xarry

Ναι εχεις δικιο εχει και 2 επιπλεον μυτες (3 συνολο).
Το πιστολι σαν ανταλλακτικο ερχεται μονο με μια.

----------


## makocer

παρελαβα σημερα τον σταθμο κι εγω (zd-8915) και μετα απο μια συντομη δοκιμη μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος!
σε συγκριση με τον 915 πιανει την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια πιο γρηγορα και μαλλον πεφτει και πιο γρηγορα σε χαμηλοτερη...
αυτο οφειλεται κατα την γνωμη μου εκτος των 10w παραπανω στο νεο μοντελο αλλα και στο θερμαντικο στοιχειο + το μεταλλικο σωμα της μυτης του πιστολιου που ειναι αρκετα μικροτερα απο το παλιοτερο
μπορειτε να το παρατηρησετε στα πολωνικα βιντεο που εχει παραθεσει ο kioan στο 1ο ποστ
δεν ξερω αν αυτο μπορει να εχει επιπτωση οταν επιχειρουμε αποκολληση σε multilayer (πχ mainboard κλπ) ή γαιδουροκολλησεις! 
εγω τεσταρισα σε κατι σαβουρες και ολα πηγαν καλα - (ξεκινα απο 160ο min και ανεβαζεις-εγω το πηγα μεχρι 390ο, δεν τον τερματισα)

σαν εμφανιση ειναι ωραιο μηχανημα 'δειχνει' ποιοτικο αλλα μολις το πιασεις στα χερια, σου μενει η χαρα...πλαστικουρα οσο δεν παει !! πιο ελαφρυ και μικρο απο το 915 καλυτερη οθονη (σε μενα ενα πλαστικο με τις ενδειξεις των button ειχα ψιλοξεκολησει αλλα το πατησα λιγο και ολα οκ -πταισμα) το πιστολι σχεδον ιδιο αλλα λιγο μικροτερο και με διαφορτικο διακοπτη για το φιλτρο
προσπαθησα να ανοιξω το κουτι λιγο να παρω ματι τι γινεται μεσα αλλα αφου ξεβιδωσα 4 βιδες απο κατω και ξεκουμπωσα το πανω καπακι τελιικα ειδα οτι εχει τη γνωστη κινεζικη (σφιχτη)συναρμολογηση και το ξανακλεισα !
απ οσο ειδα τα καλωδια ειναι σωστα μονωμενα (διακοπτης-φυσα-ασφαλεια στο πισω μερος) εχει ενα φιξ μηχανισμο vacuum με 2 σωληνακια κι ενα μεταλλικο κουτι για το ηλεκτρονικο μερος διπλα του -κλειστο απ οσο ειδα μ ενα μ ι κ ρ ο  ανεμιστηρακι (5-6 εκ) για  ψυξη  - καμια σχεση με το 915 μπορω να πω ...ελπιζω αυτη η συμπυκνωση να μην βγει σε κακο μακροπροθεσμα -θα δειξει
μαζι εκτος απο το πιστολι εχει 3 βελονες καθαρισμου, 2 μυτες πλεον αυτης που ειναι ηδη στο πιστολι, 4 φιλτρακια για αλλαγη , και μια αρκετα ποιοτικη βαρια βαση με σφουγγαρακι (ανεξαρτητη)

το zd-8915 το αγορασα απο το https://www.bifelectronic.com/ το οποιο δεν γνωριζα-ψαχνοντας τριγυρω (ebay, sites κλπ) επεσα πανω του κατα τυχη και ειδα οτι εχει καποια πραγματακια αλλα εδω θα ηθελα την γνωμη απο πιο εμπειρους οσο αφορα τα προιοντα του (υλικα,εργαλειακια  κλπ κλπ)
το σιγουρο ειναι οτι μου εκανε καλη εντυπωση η τιμη του 70,38€ + 10€ μεταφορικα απο Βελγιο = 80.3 ευρα ουτε το 915 δεν παιρνεις !
πληρωσα με πευπαλ κι ηρθε σε 4 μερες
για ριχτε καμια ματια και πειτε γνωμη γιατι σκεφτομαι να παρω τπτ σπρευ,κολησεις,flux,σετακια απο υλικα κλπ

εδω ενα βιντεο απο τον σταθμο zd 985 >> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzzZIOampik
πιστευω οτι ειναι σχεδον ιδιος εσωτερικα με τον 8915

----------

kioan (10-03-18), 

Xarry (10-03-18)

----------


## Xarry

Μιχαλη παρατηρησες να βουλωνει ευκολα;

----------


## makocer

> Μιχαλη παρατηρησες να βουλωνει ευκολα;



οχι αν και δεν ξεκολησα τπτ 'βαρυ' - αυριο θα ξεκολησω κατι ψυκτρες και θα δω 
εχει μαζεψει βρωμα στο φιλτρακι αλλα δεν δειχνει να κολωνει ακομα - επισης καπου διαβασα οτι μπορουμε να βαλουμε ενα μικρο κερμα στο ελατηριο για να 'πιανει' την κολησει πριν αυτη συγκεντρωθει στο πισω μερος (θα το δοκιμασω, ακουγεται λογικο)

----------


## Xarry

Εχει ενα μεταλλιγο κυκλικο δακτυλιο για να μην παταει το φιλτρακι στο ελατηριο.

----------


## gladiator2

φίλε μου τελωνείο πληρώνεις από αυτό το site? www.bifelectronic.com

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> φίλε μου τελωνείο πληρώνεις από αυτό το site? www.bifelectronic.com



Δείχνει πως είναι από Βέλγιο, άρα τίποτα τελωνείο, ότι δείξει στο site αυτό μόνο πληρώνεις .... Ασε που κουρδίζομαι κι εγώ σιγά σιγά .... Να το πάρω παιδιά ;;; Τι λέτε ;;; ή είναι πολύ για ερασιτέχνες ;;;;

----------


## Xarry

> ή είναι πολύ για ερασιτέχνες ;;;;



Για τι χρηση το θελεις;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Για τι χρηση το θελεις;



 Απλή αντικατάσταση εξαρτημάτων να μην τα ταλαιπωρώ, και να διευκολύνομαι, να ανακυκλώνω τα υλικά απο τις δοκιμαστικές πλακέτες που περιμένουν πότε θα έχω την υπομονή να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους κλπ. έχω άπειρο υλικό πάνω σε άχρηστες πλακέτες τόσο δικές μου όσο και παλαιών συσκευών. Μην φανταστείς τίποτα επαγγελματικά μεγέθη αλλά λόγω ψυχαναγκασμού πονάω μαζί τους ... !!! Αξίζει ;;;

----------


## Xarry

Για το σπιτι αξιζει.

----------


## makocer

> Εχει ενα μεταλλιγο κυκλικο δακτυλιο για να μην παταει το φιλτρακι στο ελατηριο.



και βεβαια εχει, αλλα το κερμα (1 λεπτο)βοηθα να μην φρακαρει η μαζα κολησης  στο πισω μερος (τον μεταλλικο δισκο που λες)





> φίλε μου τελωνείο πληρώνεις από αυτό το site? www.bifelectronic.com



οχι δεν εχει τελωνειο (εντος ευρωπης) 





> Να το πάρω παιδιά ;;; Τι λέτε ;;; ή είναι πολύ για ερασιτέχνες ;;;;



ισχυουν οσα εχω προαναφερει και μαλιστα τωρα που το εχω λιγες μερες και το χρησιμοποιω -για τους ιδιους λογους που θες κι εσυ -μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος,ξεπερασε τις προσδοκιες μου!
το μονο που με ανυσηχει ειναι η αξιοπιστια του στο χρονο ,αλλα νομιζω οτι στα χρηματα που εχει ειναι τιμιο μηχανημα...

----------


## gladiator2

από το σαιτ που το πείρες σίγουρα αξίζει γιατί αν το πάρεις απο εδώ στην Ελλάδα το φτηνότερο είναι 127 ευρω.. οπότε κάπως ξεφεύγει.. 

αυτό με το κέρμα μπορεί κάποιος να το δείξει σε μια φώτο για να καταλάβω ακριβώς τι γίνεται.. επίσης με το καθάρισμα και την συντήρηση τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται;

αύριο βάζω λεφτά στην paypal και το παραγγέλνω και εγώ!!!!

----------


## makocer

> από το σαιτ που το πείρες σίγουρα αξίζει γιατί αν το πάρεις απο εδώ στην Ελλάδα το φτηνότερο είναι 127 ευρω.. οπότε κάπως ξεφεύγει.. 
> 
> αυτό με το κέρμα μπορεί κάποιος να το δείξει σε μια φώτο για να καταλάβω ακριβώς τι γίνεται.. επίσης με το καθάρισμα και την συντήρηση τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται;
> 
> αύριο βάζω λεφτά στην paypal και το παραγγέλνω και εγώ!!!!



το κερμα το τοποθετεις στο ''σπειρωμα'' του ελατηριου στη μεση περιπου
η συντηρηση δεν εχει τπτ ειδικο - οτι κανεις σ ενα απλο κολητηρι οσο αφορα τη μυτη ,δλδ 'γανωμα' για να μην 'πιασει' οξειδωση
ανα διαστηματα καθαριζεις και το φιλτρο να μην γεμισει πολυ μαζα κολησης
επισης αν νομιζεις οτι εχει βουλωσει η μυτη χρησιμοποιεις μια απο τις 3 βελονες (αναλογα τη μυτη - απο το εργοστασιο ερχετε με την μεσαια)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Στο σωλινακη μπροστα απο το φυλτρο μπορεις να βαλεις και λιγο συρματακι κουζινας "ατσαλομαλλο "  σταματα τη κοληση στην  αρχη και δε φραζει το φιλτρο.

----------

mikemtb (18-03-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Για το σπιτι αξιζει.



Ουάου !!!! Σε μόλις 8 ημέρες το έχω σπίτι. Αυτοί είναι έμποροι !!! Μόλις 81,33€ κι είμαι έτοιμος !!! ...εξάλλου τα εργαλεία κάνουν το μάστορα !!!  :Smile: 
Θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας το unboxing και πιθανόν στο μέλλον να ζητήσω να μου λύσετε καμμιά απορία στη χρήση του. 
Πακετάκι.jpg unboxing.jpg

----------


## toni31

> Ουάου !!!! Σε μόλις 8 ημέρες το έχω σπίτι. Αυτοί είναι έμποροι !!! Μόλις 81,33€ κι είμαι έτοιμος !!! ...εξάλλου τα εργαλεία κάνουν το μάστορα !!! 
> Θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας το unboxing και πιθανόν στο μέλλον να ζητήσω να μου λύσετε καμμιά απορία στη χρήση του. 
> Πακετάκι.jpg unboxing.jpg




Καλοδούλευτο το εργαλείο, αλλά όπως έλεγε και ένας μπάρμπας... «το καλύτερο στηθοσκόπιο να αγοράσω, γιατρός δεν γίνομαι» :Biggrin:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Στο σωλινακη μπροστα απο το φυλτρο μπορεις να βαλεις και λιγο συρματακι κουζινας "ατσαλομαλλο "  σταματα τη κοληση στην  αρχη και δε φραζει το φιλτρο.



Το πρώτο που έκανα όπως ήδη έχεις πει, Μιχάλη μου !!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλοδούλευτο το εργαλείο, αλλά όπως έλεγε και ένας μπάρμπας... «το καλύτερο στηθοσκόπιο να αγοράσω, γιατρός δεν γίνομαι»



Αυτό είναι το πλέον σίγουρο αλλά ένα καλό εργαλείο πάντα βοηθάει. Εδώ έχω ανοίξει ολόκληρο thread (και χρωστάω απάντηση) ψάχνοντας να βρω απάντηση σε στραβομάρες και όλα θα ήταν αλλιώς αν είχα ένα καλό εργαλείο και μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία !!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Στο σωλινακη μπροστα απο το φυλτρο μπορεις να βαλεις και λιγο συρματακι κουζινας "ατσαλομαλλο "  σταματα τη κοληση στην  αρχη και δε φραζει το φιλτρο.



Τέλειο τρικάκι !!! Κρατά την μεγαλυτερη ποσότητατα πολύ μπροστά από το φίλτρο κάνοντας ένα άτσαλο κεράκι το οποίο πετάς και συνεχίζεις με το υπόλοιπο μετά από στεγνό καθάρισμα.
Συρματάκι.jpg

----------

mikemtb (28-03-18)

----------


## kioan

Παρέλαβα κι εγώ χτες. Το δοκίμασα και μπορώ να πω πως είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος  :Smile:  Είναι ένα εργαλείο που πραγματικά μου έλειπε τόσα χρόνια.

Το κόλπο με το κέρμα μέσα στο ελατήριο λειτούργησε μια χαρά. Έβαλα ένα κέρμα του 1cent και όντως κάνει δουλειά. Η κόλληση μόλις πέσει πάνω του είτε στερεοποιείται αμέσως, είτε εκτινάσσεται προς τα τοιχώματα του θαλάμου και δεν φτάνει απολύτως τίποτα στο φίλτρο για να το φράξει. Στη συνέχεια ο καθαρισμός είναι πανεύκολος.


Το μόνο αρνητικό που θα μπορούσα να πω για το μηχάνημα (αν και δεν είναι στην πραγματικότητα αρνητικό, απλά εμένα δεν με εξυπηρετεί) είναι πως ο διακόπτης τροφοδοσίας της συσκευής είναι στο πίσω μέρος, δίπλα στο βύσμα τροφοδοσίας. Ανάλογα με τη διαμόρφωση του χώρου εργασίας σας, αυτό μπορεί να μην βολεύει.

----------


## gladiator2

καλησπέρα παιδιά! με ποια εταιρία έρχεται το δέμα; γιατί έχει 8 μέρες που το παρήγγειλα, και δεν μου έχουν στείλει αριθμό για την πορεία  της αποστολής.. ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να ενημερωθώ για το που βρίσκεται το δέμα; ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και καλή ανάσταση σε όλους!

----------


## kioan

> καλησπέρα παιδιά! με ποια εταιρία έρχεται το δέμα; γιατί έχει 8 μέρες που το παρήγγειλα, και δεν μου έχουν στείλει αριθμό για την πορεία  της αποστολής.. ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να ενημερωθώ για το που βρίσκεται το δέμα; ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και καλή ανάσταση σε όλους!



Κατά την αγορά από το bifelectronic, στο προτελευταίο βήμα της διαδικασίας, σε ρωτάει να επιλέξεις μέθοδο αποστολής και έχει δύο επιλογές. 



Ο δεύτερος τρόπος αποστολής (τον οποίο χρησιμοποίησα) δίνει και tracking number το οποίο μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για αναζήτηση μέσω ΕΛΤΑ ή ΕΛΤΑ-courier. Το tracking number είναι της μορφής RF123456789BE και θα το βρεις στο ιστορικό των παραγγελιών σου στο site του καταστήματος.

Η δικιά μου αποστολή έγινε την επόμενη μέρα από την υποβολή της παραγγελίας και την παρέλαβα 7 ημέρες αργότερα ως συστημένο δέμα στο ταχυδρομείο.

----------


## gladiator2

εγώ χρησιμοποίησα τον 1 τρόπο.. δεν με πειράζει αν θα αργήσει παραπάνω απλά δεν ξέρω με τι θα έρθει και πότε... με αποτέλεσμα να φοβάμαι μην χαθεί το δέμα..

----------


## kioan

> δεν ξέρω με τι θα έρθει και πότε... με αποτέλεσμα να φοβάμαι μην χαθεί το δέμα..



Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως θα σου έρθει με τα ΕΛΤΑ. Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει με τα δέματα στα Βελγικά ταχυδρομεία, αλλά εδώ στην Ελλάδα ακόμη και το πιο απλό δέμα να στείλεις είναι πάντα με tracking number, δεν υπάρχει δέμα χωρίς. Ίσως να ισχύει και εκεί κάτι ανάλογο οπότε να μπορεί να το παρακολουθεί ο αποστολέας του. Λόγω των αργιών, θεωρώ πως είναι πολύ πιθανό να καθυστερήσει περισσότερο στη διαδρομή του εντός της Ελλάδας.

----------


## Garfield

Προσπαθώ να παραγγείλω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο σταθμό.
Επιλέγω αποστολή με tracking number
αλλά όταν πάω να πληρώσω παίρνω το εξής μήνυμα:

Your card was declined. 
Your request was in test mode, 
but used a non  test card. 
For a list of valid test cards, 
visit:  https://stripe.com/docs/testing.

Χησιμοποιώ Visa Debit Alpha Bank
Είχα κανείς άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα ??

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Προσπαθώ να παραγγείλω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο σταθμό.
> Επιλέγω αποστολή με tracking number
> αλλά όταν πάω να πληρώσω παίρνω το εξής μήνυμα:
> 
> Your card was declined. 
> Your request was in test mode, 
> but used a non  test card. 
> For a list of valid test cards, 
> visit:  https://stripe.com/docs/testing.
> ...



Δεν έχεις υπόλοιπο ;;; δεν αναγνωρίζει την κάρτα σου ;;; Μήπως με πιστωτική το δεχτεί καλύτερα ;;; Τις πιστωτικές τις εκδίδουν διεθνείς οργανισμοί και θεωρούνται πιό έγκυρες για τέτοιες συναλλαγές.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Προσπαθώ να παραγγείλω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο σταθμό.
> Επιλέγω αποστολή με tracking number
> αλλά όταν πάω να πληρώσω παίρνω το εξής μήνυμα:
> 
> Your card was declined. 
> Your request was in test mode, 
> but used a non  test card. 
> For a list of valid test cards, 
> visit:  https://stripe.com/docs/testing.
> ...



αν εχεις υπολοιπο τοτε ισως και να εφραξε τη συναλλαγη η αλφα. Το κανουν συχνα τον τελευταιο μηνα eurobank και αλφα κατα βουληση οταν δουν καποια συναλλαγη που τους φαινεται υποπτη να κανουν φραγη ιντερνετικων συναλλαγων αλλα σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο αμεσως μετα ομως και σε πληροφορουν.

----------


## Garfield

Έχω υπόλοιπο.
Δοκίμασα με πιστωτική VISA Alpha -> Απορρίφθηκε η συναλλαγή.
Δοκίμασα με πιστωτική MasterCard Eurobank -> Απορρίφθηκε η συναλλαγή.
Εννοείται ότι υπάρχει υπόλοιπο σε κάθε κάρτα.
Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι έχει PayPal, δοκίμασα και εκεί και πήρα το μήνυμα:

Οι κανονισμοί απαιτούν να ελέγξουμε προσεκτικά ορισμένες συναλλαγές. 
Η πληρωμή σας εκκρεμεί προσωρινά ενώ την ελέγχουμε.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το εχω παραγγειλει εδω και ενα μηνα και δεν εχει ερθει ακομα. Δεν απαντα και στα εμαιλ μου Ακομα κλαιω τα 87 
Εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορει να τον εχουν μαυρισει?
Επισεις μου ειπε οτι θα μου στειλει τιμολογιο με τη πληρωμη αλλα εστειλε ενα pdf της παραγγελειας
Προσεχε

----------


## Garfield

> Το εχω παραγγειλει εδω και ενα μηνα και δεν εχει ερθει ακομα. Δεν απαντα και στα εμαιλ μου Ακομα κλαιω τα 87 
> Εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορει να τον εχουν μαυρισει?
> Επισεις μου ειπε οτι θα μου στειλει τιμολογιο με τη πληρωμη αλλα εστειλε ενα pdf της παραγγελειας
> Προσεχε



Μπαίνω σε υποψίες τώρα έχω επιλέξει και tracking number.
Μου ήρθε επιβεβαίωση από το PayPal ότι η συναλλαγή ολοκληρώθηκε.
Έστειλα και ένα μήνυμα στον πωλητή.
Μήπως δεν τον έχεις παραλάβει ακόμα γιατί βλέπω ότι είναι out of stock ??
Θα επιστρέφω όταν έχω νεότερα.

----------


## gladiator2

παιδιά το είχα παραγγειλει και εγώ πριν κανένα μήνα έκανε πολλές μέρες να έρθει και επικοινώνησα μαζί τους , μου απάντησαν αμέσως και μου είπαν ότι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή και το περιμένουν για παραλαβή.. από τι είδα σήμερα λέει επιβεβαιωμενη παραλαβή 10 Ιουνίου.. παρολαυτα μου είπαν ότι κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να δεκτει την συναλλαγή απο την στιγμή που δεν το είχαν διαθέσιμο και ότι κάποιο λάθος θα έγινε.. με ρώτησαν αν θέλω να μου επιστρέψουν τα λεφτά και να με ειδοποιούσουν μέσω μειλ όταν θα γίνει η παραλαβή,, έτσι και έγινε μου επέστρεψαν όλο το ποσό που είχα δώσει και σήμερα πηρά ενημερωτικό μειλ για την παραλαβή.. τώρα θα περιμένω μέχρι να έρθει και θα το ξανά παραγγειλω..

----------


## Garfield

Τελικά σήμερα το παρέλλαβα και εγώ.
Είχα κάνει την παραγγελία στις 20 Μαϊου (πληρωμή PayPal), αλλά ήταν out of stock
Στις 16 Ιουνίου στάλθηκε και την Παρασκευή 29 Ιουνίου,
με πήραν τηλέφωνο από τα ΕΛΤΑ να περάσω να παραλλάβω το δέμα.
Πάντως σε δύο email που έστειλα στον πωλητή, απάντησε μέσα σε 24 ώρες.

----------


## ninolas

Το 915 στην Ελλάδα παίζει από 90 και το 8915 από 100
Μήπως αξίζει από Ελλάδα τελικά?
Επίσης ένας φίλος είχε θέμα με το 915 με κάτι λαστιχακια που είχε μέσα το πιστόλι μήπως θα έχει και αυτό θέμα?το λέω γιατί δεν υπάρχουν ανταλακτικα!

----------


## mtzag

Αυτο?
https://www.bifelectronic.com/rework...51-zd8917.html

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Το 8915 το έχουμε από πέρσι το Σεπτέβριο,Πήραμε 4 και τα έχουμε καθημερινά ξεσκίσει στη δουλειά,και εκτός από 3-4 μύτες συνολικά δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα!!! Τα βρίσκει λίγο ζόρικα σε μεγάλες επιφάνειες κόλλησης αλλά με λίγη βοήθεια  (2ο κολλητήρι) είναι μια χαρά...ΚΑΜΜΙΑ σχέση με τα πανάκριβα Weller που για την ίδια επιφάνεια/ώρες εργασίας γονατίζουν σχεδόν αμέσως... και γω στο σπίτι έχω το ίδιο και δεν έχει κολώσει πουθενά.Συστήνεται με κλειστά τα μάτια σαν αγορά.Ανταλλακτικά μόνο μύτες και πιστόλι,αλλά ΟΚ δεν είναι ακριβά.Παίρνεις ένα πιστόλι,το διαλύεις και το έχεις για ανταλλακτικά,ή πετάς το δουλεμένο και βάζεις κατευθείαν το καινούργιο...

----------

kioan (21-09-20)

----------


## Raitelis

Εγω πήρα το zd985 ESD απο Πολωνία. Εχει 1 χρόνο τιμη περιπου 90 απο Alegro νομιζω, δεν θυμάμαι. Απλά ως συσκευή γ@μει κ δερνει απλά το πιστολι γεμίζει γρηγορα και θελει πατεντουλες. Επίσης η βαση στηριξης ηθελε ενίσχυση για να μην σπάσει. Ηταν και στο eevblog σχετική αναφορά. Δεν ξερω γιατι στο Ελλαδιστάν πουλάνε ακόμα το 915.

----------


## mtzag

Εγω θελω το zd-8915 αλλα to bifelectronic δεν στελνει σε μενα..
Υπαρχει απο καπου αλλου να το παρω φτηνα ?

----------


## pliktras

Ειναι πολύ καλό παιδιά το δουλευω ενα χρονο δεν εχω αλλαξει πιστολι ακομα.Σκοτώνει στη αποκόλληση..Στη δουλεια χρησιμοποιω το zd915 αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο καλο βουλωνει πολυ πιο ευκολα απο οτι εχω παρατηρησει.Το ειχα παρει 100ε απο grobotronics....

----------


## Garfield

Εδώ και 8 μήνες έχω και εγώ στην κατοχή μου το ZD-8915, 
αγορασμένο από https://www.bifelectronic.com/gb/

Δεν έχω ξαναδοκιμάσει σταθμό αποκόλλησης, οπότε δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω,
ωστόσο έχει ξεκολλήσει πανεύκολα οτιδήποτε έχω προσπαθήσει μέχρι τώρα.

Αφού διάβασα τα προηγούμενα post, 
έχω τοποθετήσει κέρμα 1Λεπτού του € και σύρμα μέσα στο γυαλάκι.

Ωστόσο εμένα, βουλώνει πολύ εύκολα το πιστόλι, 
πριν φτάσει η κόλληση στο γυαλάκι παγώνει και δεν ρουφάει πλέον.
Οπότε χρησιμοποιώ τα συρματάκια που είχε στην συσκευασία για να ξεβουλώσει.
Αλλά και πάλι είναι τόσο κρύα η κόλληση που θέλει πολύ δύναμη για να ξεβουλώσει.

Σαν θερμοκρασία αποκόλλησης έχω 350C.


Σίγουρα κάτι κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι.

----------


## elektronio

Ανέβασε την θερμοκρασία στο 400

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ... Ωστόσο εμένα, βουλώνει πολύ εύκολα το πιστόλι, 
> πριν φτάσει η κόλληση στο γυαλάκι παγώνει και δεν ρουφάει πλέον.
> Οπότε χρησιμοποιώ τα συρματάκια που είχε στην συσκευασία για να ξεβουλώσει.
> Αλλά και πάλι είναι τόσο κρύα η κόλληση που θέλει πολύ δύναμη για να ξεβουλώσει.
> Σαν θερμοκρασία αποκόλλησης έχω 350C.
> Σίγουρα κάτι κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι.



Μην βιάζεσαι να το δουλέψεις πριν ζεσταθεί καλά.
Γύρισε το με την μύτη προς τα πάνω και πάτα μια δυό φορές την σκανδάλη για να ανοίξει ο δρόμος του (αφου έχει ζεσταθεί καλά ) . 
Κάτω από τους 360 είχα τα ίδια προβλήματα .... μάλλον οι 400 βαθμοί είναι καλοί .... 
Ας μας πει και κανένας άλλος την εμπειρία του .... 
Με τρελλαίνει λίγο ο θόρυβός του και δεν το αντέχω πολύ ώρα ανοιχτό γιαυτό μαζεύω δουλειά και μετά αρχίζω .... 
Το να μένει ανοιχτό πολύ ώρα χωρίς να εργάζεται το πειράζει ;;;

----------


## nick1974

> Κάτω από τους 360 είχα τα ίδια προβλήματα .... μάλλον οι 400 βαθμοί είναι καλοί .... 
> Ας μας πει και κανένας άλλος την εμπειρία του ....



δεν θα πω για το συγκεκριμενο γιατι δεν τον εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα πολυ γενικα, οι υψηλες θερμοκρασιες ειναι πιο ασφαλεις απο τις οριακα χαμηλοτερες γιατι απαιτουν λιγοτερο χρονο και στην κολληση αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο στην αποκολληση που μπορει να ειναι πιο επικινδυνη και για εξαρτηματα αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο για πιστες.

----------


## Raitelis

Λοιπόν, καταρχάς περιμένουμε μεχρι να φτάσει στην σωστή θερμοκρασία. Εγώ το δουλεύω στους 290 και δεν εχω πρόβλημα. Το κέρμα ναι βοηθά αλλά προσοχή και στο στρόγγυλο μεγέθους ευρώ φιλτράκι μετά το ελατήριο, να μην αφηνει να περνάνε σκουπίδια προς την αντλία αέρος. 
Και το σημαντικότερο, πριν το κλείσουμε, ΠΑΝΤΑ βαζουμε στην μυτη την κατάλληλη σιδερένια λίμα και συγχρόνως πατάμε το πιστόλι να πάρει όλα τα υπολείμματα. Έτσι πάντα θα ειναι καθαρό. Αν το ξεχάσουμε το ξαναζεσταίνουμε και κάνουμε την διαδικασία αυτή αν είμαστε τυχεροί. Αν όχι - υπάρχει μια περιοχή ενδιάμεσα απο την θερμική αντίσταση του πιστολιού και τον θάλαμο με το γυαλί, που δεν θερμαίνεται και αν μείνει εκεί το υπόλειμμα απο το καλάι δεν λιώνει. Τοτε πρέπει να ανοίξουμε το πιστόλι και με την χρίση της σιδερένιας λίμας με σύγχρονο ζέσταμα με θερμό αέρα της περιοχής του σωλήνα που έχει κρατήσει το καλάι, να ξεμπλοκάρουμε την τρύπα. Προσοχή για ατυχήματα είναι δύσκολη επέμβαση η τελευταία και να έχετε βγάλει από την πρίζα τον σταθμό αποκόλλησης. 
Καλές αποκολήσεις και καλοδούλευτα!

----------


## Garfield

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

Άλλαξα την θερμοκρασία στους 400 βαθμούς,
το αφήνω 5 λεπτά να ζεσταθεί πριν αποκολλήσω κάτι.
Πριν το κλείσω βάζω στην μύτη την σιδερένια λίμα,
και εκεί είναι που μου φαίνεται ότι φρακάρει η κόλληση
στο πίσω μέρος της θερμικής αντίστασης πριν το γυαλί.
Μετά το ανοίγω και με ζεστό αέρα χρησιμοποιώ την λίμα,
από την πλευρά του γυαλιού προς την μύτη, και ξεμπλοκάρει.
Φαίνεται ότι μέσα στην μύτη κρατάει κόλληση,
γιατί όσο είναι ζεστό αν το τινάξω πέφτει υγρή κόλληση από την μύτη.

----------


## kioan

Κατά της αποκόλληση δεν πρέπει να αφήνεις αμέσως την σκανδάλη μόλις τραβήξει την κόλληση.

Ακουμπάς μύτη στο σημείο που θέλεις, μόλις γίνει ρευστή η κόλληση πατάς σκανδάλη και απομακρύνεις την μύτη από το σημείο κρατώντας πατημένη την σκανδάλη για να προλάβει να ρουφήξει όλη την κόλληση.

Εγώ το δουλεύω στους 330C και δεν είχα προβλήματα με μπουκώματα. Επίσης με το κόλπο του μονόλεπτου μέσα στο ελατήριο, το φίλτρο παραμένει καθαρό.

----------

mikemtb (09-04-19)

----------


## Raitelis

Ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνω κι εγώ Kioan και μάλιστα έτσι ακριβώς βάζω κι εγώ τα 2 λεπτά, κ δεν περνάει τίποτα. Μάλιστα για μετά το ελατήριο χρησιμοποιώ ένα λεπτό φύλο χαρτοπετσέτας, η οποία συγκεκριμένη, είναι διαπερατή από τον αέρα αλλά και συγκρατεί τα σκουπίδια, και το εργαλείο ρουφάει σούπερ.
Garfield τσέκαρε τα φίλτρα σου, έχει κι ένα  εκεί που πάει το λάστιχο του αέρα στον σταθμό, ξεβίδωσε το και καθάρισε το, γιατί ίσως να μην τραβάει καλά και γι'αυτό φρακάρει και επίσης κάνε αυτό που είπε ο Κioan να περιμένεις μετά την αποκόλληση να τραβάει όλο το καλάι από την μύτη κρατώντας την σκανδάλη για 1-2 δεύτερα ακόμη. Και με χωρίς φίλτρα και ανοιχτά όλα πάτα την σκανδάλη να καθαρίσουν τα σωληνάκια κ η αντλία από τυχόν υπολείμματα για 1-2 λεπτά. Εμένα μια φορά μου φράκαρε μόνο στην αρχή από τότε όλα καλά. Αν ο κατασκευαστής δεν άφηνε αυτό το τυφλό σημείο που κρυώνει το καλάι το εργαλείο θα ήταν αθάνατο. Μόνο μύτες θα αλλάζαμε..

----------


## mtzag

Απο που μπορω να παρω το σταθμο αυτο φτηνα ?
το bifelectronic δε στελνει ελλαδα.

----------


## leosedf

> Απο που μπορω να παρω το σταθμο αυτο φτηνα ?
> το bifelectronic δε στελνει ελλαδα.



https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/123431013133?chn=ps

----------


## mtzag

φτηνα οχι ποιο ακριβα απο εδω..

----------


## gladiator2

> Απο που μπορω να παρω το σταθμο αυτο φτηνα ?
> το bifelectronic δε στελνει ελλαδα.



στέλνει μια χαρά Ελλάδα με έξοδα αποστολής 19 ευρώ όταν το είχα πάρει εγώ ήταν 10

----------


## leosedf

Εδώ το βρίσκω 73 ευρώ.

----------


## gladiator2

> Εδώ το βρίσκω 73 ευρώ.




σε ποιο κατάστημα να πάρω και ένα δεύτερο..

----------


## leosedf

Δεν ξέρω, είπα εδώ στο γραφείο να μου το πάρουνε και το περιμένω τώρα. (Αγγλία)

----------


## radiofonias

Μιας και αποφάσισα οτι χρειάζομαι σταθμό αποκόλλησης ποιον να πάρω τελικά το ZD8915 ή το παλιό 915?

----------


## gladiator2

> Μιας και αποφάσισα οτι χρειάζομαι σταθμό αποκόλλησης ποιον να πάρω τελικά το ZD8915 ή το παλιό 915?



χωρίς δεύτερη  σκέψη τον  ZD8915 είναι αρκετά βελτιωμένος και πάνω κάτω στην ίδια τιμή

----------


## mtzag

ok φτιαξανε το προβλημα της αποστολης σε ελλαδα στο bifelectronic 
και πηρα με 100 ευρω μαζι με τα μεταφορικα το zd8915 και ενα πιστολι ρεζερβα.

----------


## Polter

Καλημέρα!

Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει ότι τα ZD-8915 που στέλνει το bifelectronic έχουν 7-pin κονέκτορα (και όχι 6 pin) ? Δηλαδή υποστηρίζουν λειτουργία sleep για το πιστόλι; (Ρίχνει στους 200 βαθμούς τη θερμοκρασία αν δεν κινηθεί το πιστόλι για κάποιο χρόνο).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mtzag

6 pins εχει αλλα για τα λεφτα του καλος ειναι

----------


## Polter

> 6 pins εχει αλλα για τα λεφτα του καλος ειναι



Σ'ευχαριστώ mtzag για την άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## sv2kgl

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. Αγόρασα τον συγκεκριμένο σταθμό πριν μερικές μέρες. Πάνω στον πειραματισμό να δω πως δουλεύει κτλ, κατάφερα και βούλωσα τον σωλήμα του στοιχείου και δεν μπορώ να τίποτα να τον καθαρίσω. Τι να το βάλω τέρμα δοκίμασα μπας και λιώσει, τι με τον θερμό αέρα, τι με το κολλητήρι, τίποτα. Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα ή πάω για νέο στοιχείο;

----------


## lepouras

του έβαλες θερμοκρασία 400-450 το χτύπησες  εσωτερικά με το συρματακι που συνοδεύει το μπιστόλι και δεν ξεβούλωσε?

----------


## sv2kgl

Του έβαλα και 480 βαθμούς και δεν ξεβούλωσε! Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω και όσο μπορώ να δω έχει βουλώσει περίπου 1cm πριν φτάσει στο φυσιγγι. Από την εσωτερική πλευρά βλέπω το κολλημένο καλάι αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από εκεί με τίποτα. Από το χτύπα χτύπα σχεδόν κατέστρεψα το μπροστινό μέρος από τα συρματάκια που είναι σαν λίμα.

Edit: Μέχρι που το έλυσα κιόλας και το ζέστανα με το θερμό αέρα και πάλι δεν ξεβούλωνε με τίποτα!

----------


## lepouras

ε κανε ένα ρίσκο τελευταίο. βάλε το στους 400, κράτα το όρθιο και βάλε του καργα καλάι μεσα  ώστε να γεμίσει και να το βοηθήσει λίγο και το φλουξ από την φρέσκια κόλληση. άστο να δουλέψει και αν δεις ότι πάει να τρέξει πίσω βάλε και το σύρμα.

----------


## sv2kgl

Και ΝΑΙ!!! Μετά από αρκετό κόπο, κάμποσες επικλήσεις και Ευαγγέλια τελικά ξεβούλωσε!! Έκανα ότι είπες, το έβαλα στους 400 ανάποδα και έριχνα καλάι και χτυπούσα συνεχώς πατώντας και την σκανδάλη. Το μεγάλο το συρματάκι από το χτύπημα στράβωσε και είναι για πέταμα πλέον, αλλά χαλάλι!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ lepouras!!

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Το 8915 το έχουμε από πέρσι το Σεπτέβριο,Πήραμε 4 και τα έχουμε καθημερινά ξεσκίσει στη δουλειά,και εκτός από 3-4 μύτες συνολικά δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα!!! Τα βρίσκει λίγο ζόρικα σε μεγάλες επιφάνειες κόλλησης αλλά με λίγη βοήθεια  (2ο κολλητήρι) είναι μια χαρά...ΚΑΜΜΙΑ σχέση με τα πανάκριβα Weller που για την ίδια επιφάνεια/ώρες εργασίας γονατίζουν σχεδόν αμέσως... και γω στο σπίτι έχω το ίδιο και δεν έχει κολώσει πουθενά.Συστήνεται με κλειστά τα μάτια σαν αγορά.Ανταλλακτικά μόνο μύτες και πιστόλι,αλλά ΟΚ δεν είναι ακριβά.Παίρνεις ένα πιστόλι,το διαλύεις και το έχεις για ανταλλακτικά,ή πετάς το δουλεμένο και βάζεις κατευθείαν το καινούργιο...




*Update 15/10/2020 :
*
Εξαιρετική επιλογή, έχουμε πλέον 6 σταθμούς με τους 4 να δουλεύουν καθημερινά. Μέχρι σήμερα 3 χρόνια μετά, χρειάστηκαν 5 πιστόλια,(επισκευάσιμα αλλά δεν ασχολούμαστε λόγω χρόνου, ούτε και αξίζει με τόσο χαμηλό κόστος αγοράς ) και τα κλασικά αναλώσιμα όπως μύτες και φίλτρα.
Με τόσο βαριά χρήση το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως έχουν βγάλει τα λεφτά τους πάνω από 30 φορές το ένα!!!
Το μόνοι κακό είναι πως αν θες αναλώσιμα σε πιστόλια πρέπει να αγοράζεις ότι βρίσκεις *ΑΜΕΣΩΣ* γιατί δεν ξέρεις αν θα το ξαναβρείς...

Αναβαθμίσεις/πατέντες :
1.  2 τεχνικοί γύρισαν το διακόπτη μπροστά. Μακράν πιο πρακτικό...  :Wink: 
2.  Τα τελευταία 4 μοντέλα τα πήραμε με "sleep function" (πιστόλι με 7 pin) Βολικό για εργαστήριο που το δουλεύει περιστασιακά αδιάφορο σε μας που κλείνει 8ωρα...
3. Η τρόμπα χάλασε στο ένα από τα 6 (το πιο πολυδουλεμένο) και απλά αποσυνδέσαμε το ένα έμβολο. Μια χαράαααα δουλεύει και με το ένα!!!

----------

mikemtb (15-10-20), 

selectronic (15-10-20)

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ78

Καλήμερα σε όλους σας... Θέλω να αγοράσω σταθμό αποκόλλησης και θαήθελα την γνώμη σας μιας που οι περισσότεροι τα έχετε δουλέψει..Η χρήση του θα είναι ερασιτεχνική μη επαγγελματικη. Έχω δει στο ίντερνετ 3 μοντέλα. το* ZD-8915*,TO *ZD-915* KAI TO *ZD-985*.Δεν γνωρίζω τις διαφορές μεταξύ τους,ποιο καλύτερο και ποιο όχι. οι τιμές τους είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο αυτή την στιγμή και στα τρία.
Επίσης αν μου προτείνεται το *ZD-8915* ΘΑ πρέπει να  ζητήσω το πιστόλι να είναι με *"sleep function* όπως αναφέρει παραπάνω ο φίλος Νάσος ?
Επίσης ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο ίντερνετ έχω δει ότι υπάρχει *μεγαλύτερη διαθεσιμοτητα* σε ανταλλακτικά και περιφερειακά για το *ZD-915*
Όσο για το *ZD-985* υπάρχουν ελάχιστες πληροφορίες και ανταλλακτικά.Θα ανεβάσω link και από τα τρία.Η γνωμη σας θα με βοηθήσει ..Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  εκ τον προτέρων...
ZD8915 ZD-8915 Soldering-station (bifelectronic.com)
ZD-915 ZD915 Desoldering Station for Circuit Repair (bifelectronic.com)
ZD985 Desoldering gun (bifelectronic.com)

----------


## elektronio

Εγώ δουλεύω το ZD915, είμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλά το δουλεύω περιστασιακά, όχι βαριά χρήση.
Τα αναλώσιμα ανταλλακτικά πρέπει να είναι τα ίδια και για τα τρία και μόνο το πιστόλι ίσως έχει διαφορά.
Λογικά είναι το ίδιο μοντέλο με μικροανανεώσεις

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλήμερα σε όλους σας... Θέλω να αγοράσω σταθμό αποκόλλησης και θαήθελα την γνώμη σας μιας που οι περισσότεροι τα έχετε δουλέψει..Η χρήση του θα είναι ερασιτεχνική μη επαγγελματικη. Έχω δει στο ίντερνετ 3 μοντέλα. το* ZD-8915*,TO *ZD-915* KAI TO *ZD-985*.Δεν γνωρίζω τις διαφορές μεταξύ τους,ποιο καλύτερο και ποιο όχι. οι τιμές τους είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο αυτή την στιγμή και στα τρία.
> Επίσης αν μου προτείνεται το *ZD-8915* ΘΑ πρέπει να  ζητήσω το πιστόλι να είναι με *"sleep function* όπως αναφέρει παραπάνω ο φίλος Νάσος ?
> Επίσης ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο ίντερνετ έχω δει ότι υπάρχει *μεγαλύτερη διαθεσιμοτητα* σε ανταλλακτικά και περιφερειακά για το *ZD-915*
> Όσο για το *ZD-985* υπάρχουν ελάχιστες πληροφορίες και ανταλλακτικά.Θα ανεβάσω link και από τα τρία.Η γνωμη σας θα με βοηθήσει ..Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  εκ τον προτέρων...
> ZD8915 ZD-8915 Soldering-station (bifelectronic.com)
> ZD-915 ZD915 Desoldering Station for Circuit Repair (bifelectronic.com)
> ZD985 Desoldering gun (bifelectronic.com)



Από ότι θα διάβασες έχει πολύ καλές κριτικές και το έχουμε πάρει αρκετοί εδώ μέσα είτε για επαγγελματική είτε ερασιτεχνική χρήση. Η διαφορά τιμής ειναι ελάχιστη με τα άλλα μοντέλα. Αυτό με το *sleep function*δεν ξέρω πόσο χρήσιμο είναι, κυρίως μήπως βουλώνει συχνά αν κρυώνει οπότε και θα περιμένεις λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο (δεν ειμαι σίγουρος γιαυτό) ....

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ78

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..Για να δούμε τι θα μας πουν και οι άλλοι φίλοι περί του θέματος..

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..Για να δούμε τι θα μας πουν και οι άλλοι φίλοι περί του θέματος..



για το ZD8915 μιλούσα .... Τα έχουν πει όλα !!!

----------


## vkottikas

Έχω και εγώ το ZD8915, εδώ και δύο χρόνια,
Το αγόρασα από bifelectronic.com
Το πήρα για ερασιτεχνική χρήση. 
Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο εύκολα μπορείς να ξεκολλήσεις εξαρτήματα.
Δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα, εκτός από το ότι βουλώνει, σπάνια βέβαια.
Στην αρχή έφραζε συνέχεια, αλλά ακολουθώντας τις συμβουλές (post 52 & 53) είναι πλέον πολύ σπάνιο το πρόβλημα

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Αν είσαι συνεχώς 8-12 ώρες πάγκο θες λειτουργία sleep όπως και δήποτε....Και να μην είναι συνέχεια φουλ και βράζει, τζάμπα,αλλά να είναι και ετοιμοπόλεμο αν το χρειαστείς....Άλλωστε δεν κρυώνει εντελώς,στους 200°C είναι.   :Smile:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Αν είσαι συνεχώς 8-12 ώρες πάγκο θες λειτουργία sleep όπως και δήποτε....Και να μην είναι συνέχεια φουλ και βράζει, τζάμπα,αλλά να είναι και ετοιμοπόλεμο αν το χρειαστείς....Άλλωστε δεν κρυώνει εντελώς,στους 200°C είναι.




UPDATE στο θέμα:
Ο Bif electronic (Βέλγιο)  έχει αυτή τη στιγμή το φτηνότερο σταθμό (για τον 8915 μιλάω πάντα) Οι Πολωνοί μάλλον ξύπνησαν....

----------


## mtzag

υπαρχει ξεκολητηρι που να μη βουλωνει?
 ο 8915 ολο μου βουλωνει (παιζω μονο lead free)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> υπαρχει ξεκολητηρι που να μη βουλωνει?
>  ο 8915 ολο μου βουλωνει (παιζω μονο lead free)



Έχει απαντηθεί νωρίτερα,....  εσυ με αυτά που καταπιάνεσαι δεν ξέρω τι εργαλεία υπάρχουν .... θέλει και λίγη, όχι πολύ, υπομονή !!!

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ78

καλησπέρα σε όλους.. Λίγα λογία και από εμένα για τον σταθμό. μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο, ερωτήσεις εδώ κλπ έκανα παραγγελιά τον zd-8915 έκδοση με 6 pin διότι δεν φέρνει το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα με 7 pin. παραγγελιά  από GRobotronics .18-12-20 έγινε η παραγγελιά 28-12-20 με την acs είχε έρθει. πόλη Σερρες. Μεταφορικά + αντικαταβολή όλα μαζί κόστισε 107.00 ευρό. Αν και η εμπειρία μου ερασιτεχνική και μηδενική επάνω σε τέτοιο εργαλείο, αφαίρεσα πολύ εύκολα πυκνωτές απο πλακέτα.. όλα καλά λοιπόν.. Επίσης τον πήγα σε φίλο που είναι καθαρά επαγγελματιας με χρόνια κατάστημα και εμπειρία μεγάλη όπως καταλαβαίνετε. τον δοκιμάσαμε σε διάφορες πλακέτες για την αφαίρεση πυκντωτων ,τρανζίστορ κλπ. ανταποκρίθηκε άριστα σε όλα.το δούλεψε στους 300 -350 βαθμούς... παραπάνω δεν χρειάστηκε . το δοκιμάσαμε και στο φουλ στους 480 βαθμούς..τράβηξε μέχρι και την κόλληση απο την πίσω μεριά της πλακέτας. πάνω απο μισή ώρα δοκιμής μου είπε ότι αξίζει φυσικά για τα χρήματα του..κάνει άριστη δουλειά. είναι πολύ καλό. αξίζει να το πάρει κάποιος για την εργασία του. απο κατάστημα απο εξωτερικό θα το βρεις και με την έκδοση το 7 pin οπως ξερυμε άλλα η τιμή είναι ακριβός η ίδια. εννοώ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα φόρους κλπ. μιλώντας με το κατάστημα GRobotronics όπου και το έχω αγοράσει μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπία που να τα πουλάει. το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο το βγάζουν 2-3 κατασκευαστες. ψάχνοντας είχα βρει το site http://www.china-zhongdi.com/product/27.html
χωρίς βέβαια να έχει την επιλογή να το αγοράσει κάποιος . ευχαριστώ πολύ εδώ τον φίλο nassosxlvbros που τον ζάλισα στα μνμ και τις ερωτήσεις .με βοήθησε όσο έπρεπε επάνω στις απορίες μου..οποίος θέλει να ρωτήσει κάποιος φυσικά να το κάνει..καλή χρονιά σε όλους... υγεία σε όλους ..

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> καλησπέρα σε όλους.. Λίγα λογία και από εμένα για τον σταθμό. μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο, ερωτήσεις εδώ κλπ έκανα παραγγελιά τον zd-8915 έκδοση με 6 pin διότι δεν φέρνει το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα με 7 pin. παραγγελιά  από GRobotronics .18-12-20 έγινε η παραγγελιά 28-12-20 με την acs είχε έρθει. πόλη Σερρες. Μεταφορικά + αντικαταβολή όλα μαζί κόστισε 107.00 ευρό. Αν και η εμπειρία μου ερασιτεχνική και μηδενική επάνω σε τέτοιο εργαλείο, αφαίρεσα πολύ εύκολα πυκνωτές απο πλακέτα.. όλα καλά λοιπόν.. Επίσης τον πήγα σε φίλο που είναι καθαρά επαγγελματιας με χρόνια κατάστημα και εμπειρία μεγάλη όπως καταλαβαίνετε. τον δοκιμάσαμε σε διάφορες πλακέτες για την αφαίρεση πυκντωτων ,τρανζίστορ κλπ. ανταποκρίθηκε άριστα σε όλα.το δούλεψε στους 300 -350 βαθμούς... παραπάνω δεν χρειάστηκε . το δοκιμάσαμε και στο φουλ στους 480 βαθμούς..τράβηξε μέχρι και την κόλληση απο την πίσω μεριά της πλακέτας. πάνω απο μισή ώρα δοκιμής μου είπε ότι αξίζει φυσικά για τα χρήματα του..κάνει άριστη δουλειά. είναι πολύ καλό. αξίζει να το πάρει κάποιος για την εργασία του. απο κατάστημα απο εξωτερικό θα το βρεις και με την έκδοση το 7 pin οπως ξερυμε άλλα η τιμή είναι ακριβός η ίδια. εννοώ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα φόρους κλπ. μιλώντας με το κατάστημα GRobotronics όπου και το έχω αγοράσει μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπία που να τα πουλάει. το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο το βγάζουν 2-3 κατασκευαστες. ψάχνοντας είχα βρει το site http://www.china-zhongdi.com/product/27.html
> χωρίς βέβαια να έχει την επιλογή να το αγοράσει κάποιος . ευχαριστώ πολύ εδώ τον φίλο nassosxlvbros που τον ζάλισα στα μνμ και τις ερωτήσεις .με βοήθησε όσο έπρεπε επάνω στις απορίες μου..οποίος θέλει να ρωτήσει κάποιος φυσικά να το κάνει..καλή χρονιά σε όλους... υγεία σε όλους ..



Όπως σου είπα όχι μόνο κάνει για ερασιτεχνική δουλειά αλλά στα λεφτά του κοντράρει στα ίσια πολλά επαγγελματικά και επώνυμα...3ος χρόνος στη δουλειά, με καθημερινή 8ωρη χρήση στο εργαστήριο και δεν χαμπαριάζει τίποτα πέρα από τα αναλώσιμα!  :Smile:

----------

